

The War On Bitcoin—and Anonymity - primodemus
http://theumlaut.com/2013/03/20/the-war-on-bitcoin-and-anonymity/

======
BrianEatWorld
I have a hard time believing that regulation of mixers would be feasible, but
has there been any substantial research into the efficacy of methods for "un-
mixing" bitcoin traffic and tracking down individuals?

I hear a lot about statistical methods on some of the Silk Road threads, but I
haven't seen enough to gauge the risk associated with using one.

